# Options Trading Results



## FIGJAM (19 September 2014)

Hi All,

I dabble in a bit of covered call writing. Being apart of the hated Nik Halk "Sharelord" program got me into it. My trades have generated probably an average of 2% returns per month. Trading with a maximum of 10k means I return very little but I am learning.

The returns I am happy with, they are pretty consistent, when the trade has gone bad I have managed to buy back the position and rewrite the call on the advice of the Sharelord team at either a small loss (normally commission and broker fees) or a small profit. With a larger account I can see that I would make obviously more cash, 20k average return around $300 a month, etc, etc.

Just wondering what returns other people get from options?

Also, sharelord have released another program with more "advanced" strategies, how to do them and tips pending on what the market is doing. The following are some of the strats:

Bought Calls
Bought Puts
Credit Spreads
Debit Spreads
Leveraged Covered Calls
Iron Condors
Butterfly Spreads

The program costs $1,500.00. I know I could learn these strats myself for cheaper, however the position tips that they provide, as well as entry and exit times and what strategy to use when could be worth the money.

Sharelord is claiming a ROI of 61.73% (less fees) since August. With a video showing what they have brought into and % results (I cant recall if it showed the actual buy price and exit price). Anyone think this is likely?

Note they haven't ran off the Yahoo movement.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------

